# Antec 900 Side Fan



## Theblackoutow

I was wondering if I should get a 120 side fan for my Antec 900 case, if it would help cool stuff down some. Also if it should blow air in or suck it out, which would be best.


----------



## Analizer

You should have 2-3 fans to blow ait in and one, rear fan to suck it out. 
In case of Antec 900, you have already 2 front fans + one top fan. Side is optional, but I'd go for 120mm (just like you said) for better cooling

Of course everything depends on your PC inside, does it need to be cooled with an extra fan?


----------



## jevery

Adding a fan can make a big difference in cooling.  I added a top fan on my Lian Li.

click





I originally set it for exhausting warm air, but found that it lowered temps much better blowing cool air in.


----------



## funkysnair

120mm fan as intake on the side is a good idea, will provide cool air to the motherboard chips, gpu and cpu.... You will then have 3x120mm fans as intake 1x120mm 1x220mm as exhaust, should create a nice airflow


----------



## Computer_Freak

funkysnair said:


> 120mm fan as intake on the side is a good idea, will provide cool air to the motherboard chips, gpu and cpu.... You will then have 3x120mm fans as intake 1x120mm 1x220mm as exhaust, should create a nice airflow



there is a lot to consider...

my GTX295 blows hot air directly to the side, and back, thus, i have made my bottom side fan an exhast fan to blow out that hot air when gaming...

sometimes, it even makes things worse. as if you have cold air being pulled from infront, and warm air out the back, you have linear motion inside your case. a side fan could disrupt that...

try it, and see if it works...


----------



## Theblackoutow

Well, my GPU fans go to the rear.


----------



## ScottALot

Wait, your fans go to the rear or they are located at the rear? If the fan is located at the rear, then an intake fan would be best, but if the exhaust is at the rear, then an exhaust fan would be best. TJHarlow, a Youtube guy, did a test on this case using a rear exhaust GPU and found that intaking air actually added 1C over not having a fan there at all, and the exhaust did the opposite.


----------



## Mitch?

The 120mm exhaust is best.  The GPU blows hottest, blowing hot air on it just circulates the hot air, not get rid of it.
Not just a guess, i have the 900 and tried both ways, intake kept it at same temps, exhaust was -5*C on the card on moderate/heavy loads.


----------



## BigSteve702

Theblackoutow said:


> I was wondering if I should get a 120 side fan for my Antec 900 case, if it would help cool stuff down some. Also if it should blow air in or suck it out, which would be best.



i think i might have a simple solution

i have the 900 version 2. mine has a filter over that vent. i dont have fan in that slot however, yet my filter seems to get clogged quite often. this means that port is a vacuum, and given that is a pretty open hole, id assume my entire case is a vacuum. makes sense, i have 240mm of intake and 320mm of exhaust. so anyways, a fan there might help me out

you should put something over that vent to see if it catches dust. however, if you are in the process of that, and whatever you use get stucks to the port, common sense should kick in saying its definitely sucking in air. if its sucking in, id give it an intake. if its blowing out, go for an exhaust


----------



## funkysnair

Mitch? said:


> The 120mm exhaust is best.  The GPU blows hottest, blowing hot air on it just circulates the hot air, not get rid of it.
> Not just a guess, i have the 900 and tried both ways, intake kept it at same temps, exhaust was -5*C on the card on moderate/heavy loads.



i dont understand where the hot air comes from?

putting a 120mm fan blowing air inwards (intake) is taking fresh air from outside the case and forcing it over the gpu!

i have owned the ante 900 and 1200 and i have had the best results that way?


----------



## Okedokey

are you experiencing overheating?


----------

